# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Equipos, Maquinaria y Herramientas  BOMBA SUMERGIBLE POZO AGUA AGRICOLA AGRICULTURA CAPA NAPA FREATICA 1HP 1.5 2HP 3HP HP MONOFASICA BIFASICA 220V VOLTIOS TUBERIA BOCA SALIDA DESCARGA 1'' 1.5'' 2'' PULGADA PEDROLLO FRANKLIN HIDROSTAL MT

## madagricola

*FINALIZADO*Temas similares: Bomba sumergible monoifasica de 1.5 hp nueva acero inoxidable por fuera - bombea hasta 56 metros de profundidad - facil instalar y usar Pozo Agua Bomba sumergible trifasica de 7.5 hp nueva acero inoxidable por fuera - bombea hasta 96 metros de profundidad - facil instalar Ministerio de Agricultura entregó 22 bombas de pozo profundo a seis municipios rurales del norte Ministerio de Agricultura entregó 22 bombas de pozo profundo a seis municipios rurales del norte

----------

